# Clutch peddle hydraulic slave



## henryz (Jan 22, 2008)

I own a 2004 GTO and my hydraulic system for the clutch peddle is leaking fluid slowly. My mechanic said that it is a 10 hour job to replace it, and that the slave cost $400.00. Does anyone have any experience with this. 

HsH


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hi Henry Welcome to the forum.

I am assuming your warranty has expired. Depending on how long it is out of warranty, and the rapport you have with yours, many dealerships will do a courtesy service. I would inquire about it. If they decline, maybe split the cost, or pay for the part and they pay the labor? It's worth a shot. If they still balk check around for other "quality" service garages in your area.

To answer to your question..I have not heard of premature failures of the slave cylinder on this car.

I have however had to replace a slave cylinder on my 88' 4Runner a few years ago and it was in the 200 range.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

You can get the GTO slave cylinder for $218.09. Send me a pm for the vendor's info. 

Or you can get a f-body slave for less than $100 from Kragen Auto. All you'll have to do is swap the f-body fitting (not the bleed fitting) with the old fitting from the GTO slave and you're good.

Also it shouldn't take your mechanic 10 hours to drop the transmission and replace the slave. He's planning on charging you $650 labor (if he's charging $65 an hour)? It took me less than 6 total hours to do mine and I only used jack stands, ramps, trans jack and basic tools.


----------

